# was tun gegen teichlinsen???



## Fishermansfriend2 (1. Juli 2010)

hey leute,

folgendes Problem: mein gesamter teich ist mit teichlinsen(entengrütze) zu gewachsen, eigendlich werden die ständig durch den überlauf in den nahe gelegenen bach geleitet aber trotzdem werden es nicht weniger!!!! hinzu kommt dass mir in der letzte Woche 5 karpfen gestorben sind!!! 
könnte das mit den linsen zusammenhängen, entziehen die dem wasser sauerstoff, wie bekomme ich dieses zeug wieder los??? 

danke schon mal im Vorraus!


----------



## Ossipeter (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: was tun gegen teichlinsen???*

Manuell entfernen oder Enten setzen.


----------



## Benson (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: was tun gegen teichlinsen???*

Hi,

wir haben zwei Gartenteiche. In dem kleinen sind immer Wasserlinsen auf der Oberfläche, setze ich die in den großen Teich überleben die keine 3 Tage. Ich habe den Verdacht, dass die Graskarpfen diese sehr gerne fressen (nur in dem großen Teich sind Fische).


----------



## Fishermansfriend2 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: was tun gegen teichlinsen???*

graskarpfen sind schon welche drin... manuell entfernen bin ich auch schon fehlgeschlagen...


----------



## .Sebastian. (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: was tun gegen teichlinsen???*

Sauerstoff entziehen die pflanzen eigentlich nicht, sie geben eher sauerstoff, da ist schon eher das problem, dass sie das licht nicht in den teich lassen und so das ökologische gleichgewicht im teich stören! falls du jedoch andere Wasserpflanzen (tauchblattpflanzen) im teich hast, können diese eingehen (ergo weniger O2 im Wasser)!


----------



## bigkmi (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: was tun gegen teichlinsen???*

Abhängig von der Größe des Teiches hilft evtl. Wasserbewegung. Teichpumpe mit Springbrunnen einbauen und die Oberfläche dadurch bewegen. Je größer der Teich um so weniger wirkt das Ganze, da genug Ruhezonen bei größeren Gewässern sind.

TL 
bigkmi


----------



## Sneep (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: was tun gegen teichlinsen???*

Hallo,

Ich fürchte, da gibt es keine schnellen und einfachen Lösungen.

Was dir bleibt, ist erst einmal  das mechanische Entfernen. Auf Dauer kannst du diesen Kampf aber nur verlieren.

Es hilft dir zwar im Moment nicht weiter, aber langfristig bekommst du das Problem nur in den Griff, wenn du die Ursachen angehst. 

Die Ursache ist eine Überdüngung des Gewässers.

Falls der Teich verschlammt ist, könnte eine Entschlammung helfen Nährstoffe wieder zu entfernen.

Die Teichlinse ist geradezu ein Indikator  für eine Überdüngung.

Was den Sauerstoff betrifft, so verhält sich die Teichlinse  
wie jede andere Pflanze. 

Solange die Sonne scheint, wird Sauerstoff gebildet.

Die Pflanze kann aber auf andere Weise den Sauerstoffgehalt  beeinflussen.

Wenn sie große Bereiche des Gewässers bedeckt, lässt sie kein Sonnenlicht für die Unterwasserpflanzen und Schwebalgen mehr durch. Diese bilden dann keinen Sauerstoff mehr.

Hält das über längere  Zeit an, gehen die Unterwasserpflanzen und Algen schließlich ein. 

Jetzt beginnen Bakterien damit, das tote Material abzubauen. 

Dazu verbrauchen sie große Mengen Sauerstoff.

Jetzt kann  es Probleme mit dem Sauerstoffgehalt geben.

Einerseits wir jetzt nichts mehr produziert, andererseits steigt der Verbrauch schlagartig an.

Ich rate den Sauerstoffgehalt regelmäßig zu prüfen und abgestorbene Pflanzen so gut als möglich zu entfernen.


Diese Messungen unbedingt am frühen morgen vornehmen.

Das ist die Zeit des Sauerstoffminimums. 

Wenn du abends eine Sättigung von 95 % hast, hilft dir  das gar nichts, wenn du am Morgen nur 20% hattest.

Das hilft dir alles im Moment nicht weiter, aber eine kurzfristige Lösung habe ich leider nicht zu bieten.

SneeP


----------



## Gardenfly (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: was tun gegen teichlinsen???*

Du kannst den Teufel mit den Beelzebub austreiben, das hatte man mir vor 25 Jahren bei meinen ersten Teich geraten.
Und das geht so: ordentlich Hornkraut im Herbst oder Frühjahr einbringen und vermehren lassen, Wasserlinsen gelten in der Nährstoffhirarchie als schwächere Pflanzen, das Hornkraut vermehrt sich wie nichts gutes und übernimmt nach einiger Zeit (1-2 Jahre) den Teich.
Hornkraut lässt sich mechanisch deutlich besser bekämpfen als Wasserlinsen.


----------



## Koghaheiner (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: was tun gegen teichlinsen???*

Wasserlinsen kann man gut mit dem Kescher abschöpfen, 1 x pro Woche nach der ersten großen Abschöpfaktion reicht gewöhnlich. Allerdings hast Du damit auch nur das Symptom bekämpft, ohne den Teich gesehen zu haben kann ich Dir nicht viel raten aber die Idee mit dem Schlamm entfernen ist auf jeden Fall ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Da steht eine Grundsanierung an..

Gruß

Kogha


----------



## zander-ralf (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: was tun gegen teichlinsen???*

Moin,

ich gebe Teichlinsen als Zusatzfutter für meine großen Graskarpfen (4 Stck. a 60cm).
Die sind da richtig gierig drauf.
Ich züchte die Schwimmpflanzen in zwei Regentonnen und einem extra Pflanzenteich. 
Die Menge verdoppelt sich etwa alle 3 Tage.
Bei einem Teich sollte aber max. 1/10 der Fläche damit bedeckt sein.
Ich würde Dir die mechanische Entfernung mit einem großen Kescher empfehlen. Klar ist das Arbeit, aber schonend!
Oder schaffe Dir richtig große Graskarpfen an, wenn es die Teichgröße erlaubt. Die brauchen Platz; doch das Schöne ist: wenn Du viel Teichlinsen hast fressen die Burschen fast ausschließlich diese und lassen die anderen Pflanzen in Ruhe. Die Dinger schmecken wohl besonders frisch!?
Meine (inkl. mehrere große Karauschen) putzen an einem Tag locker 2m² Fläche von den Linsen weg. 

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: was tun gegen teichlinsen???*

@ Sneep

Gutes Posting #6


----------



## zander-ralf (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: was tun gegen teichlinsen???*

Ein Schwarm junger Rotfedern frisst Teichlinsen.


----------



## HugoHansen (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: was tun gegen teichlinsen???*

Teichlinsen in die Ecke drängen und abschöpfen. Bei mir, grasegrüner Teich von 40*20 m mit zusammengebundenen Dachlatten als Schiebeschild.
Dieses Jahr ist noch keine Linse zu sehen. Leider auch weniger Frösche
Also Linsen einsetzen.....


----------

